# Substitute for dry white wine in pizza



## dbethforeman (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello & thank you for your replies. I have this pizza recipe that calls for dry white wine. I don't drink and don't really want to buy that just for this recipe. What could I substitute in place of it? I'm not sure what its purpose in this recipe is either. Would it be for sweetness? Thank you for your help.
Apple, Bacon and Onion Pizza
1/2 recipe pizza dough
1 Granny Smith apple, cored and sliced in thin slices
4 slices lean bacon, preferably cut from a hand-smoked slab
2 T butter
3/4 C dry white wine
1 medium onion, in thin slices
2 T olive oil
2 oz fresh mozzarella, shredded
2 oz Parmigiano Reggiano, shredded
6 leaves fresh sage
2 T fresh rosemary, chopped
3 scallions, chopped
Sauté the bacon for a few minutes on medium low heat, then add the wine and sage, cover and braise on low heat for about 15 minutes. Remove the bacon to a side plate and cut in pieces.  Add the butter and apple slices to the pan and sauté over medium low heat, tossing gently with tongs, for about 5 minutes until the apples begin to soften. Remove from heat. 
When the dough has finished the second rising, spread the olive oil over the shell and then the onions. Bake 10 minutes on the preheated stone in a 450º oven. Add the cheeses and rosemary and then the apple slices. Scatter on the bacon. Lower the temperature to 400º and bake another 10 minutes, until the crust is golden brown. Brush the crust with a little olive oil, scatter on the scallions, slice and serve.


----------



## recipedirect (Apr 5, 2011)

Use vegetable broth.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 5, 2011)

I buy those little bottles from Sutter Homes. They come in a 4 pak, so I'll swap out 2 of a white for 2 of a red. This makes it really easy and you don't have to open a big bottle.

Craig


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 5, 2011)

The wine will definitely give it a good flavor. They are also using it to help cook some of the ingredients before the pizza goes in the oven.  It would  taste good, in its own right, without the wine.  You can also buy non alcoholic wine at your supermarket, if you want to try and reproduce something close.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 5, 2011)

Chicken broth, either from a can, box, or bullion cube, is nearly always a reasonable substitute for white wine, particularly for deglazing a pan.

Other potential substitutes, depending on the dish, apple juice, vermouth, brandy.

I was taught that whatever you use as a substitute to anything, to be certain it also adds flavor, which means not using just plain water.


----------



## GB (Apr 5, 2011)

In this particular recipe I do not think the wine is needed and you could easily replace it with stock or apple juice without changing the flavor much. I think Craigs suggestion of buying this small bottles is your best bet though. The four packs are very inexpensive and one hottle is often just the right amount for many recipes.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 5, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I was taught that whatever you use as a substitute to anything, to be certain it also adds flavor, which means not using just plain water.


 
I agree, but here using broth with bacon and reducing it for 15 min might make it too salty.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 5, 2011)

In place of 3/4 cup dry white wine, you can use the  juice of 1 lemon (1 to 2 Tbs.) + 2 to 3 teaspoons of sugar + 3/4 cup of water.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 5, 2011)

dbethforeman said:


> Hello & thank you for your replies. I have this pizza recipe that calls for dry white wine. I don't drink and don't really want to buy that just for this recipe. What could I substitute in place of it? I'm not sure what its purpose in this recipe is either. Would it be for sweetness? Thank you for your help.
> Apple, Bacon and Onion Pizza
> 1/2 recipe pizza dough
> 1 Granny Smith apple, cored and sliced in thin slices
> ...


 
since you don't drink, there's no reason to buy wine for this (or anything else, for that matter.  Water will be a fine substitute in this recipe, or you could use chicken stock if you'd rather.

"Vegetable broth"  I find an unknown quantity.  Different brands taste VERY differently from each other. If you have made some that you like, that would be fine, but seems superfluous to the flavors of the bacon and apple.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 5, 2011)

The pizza recipe sounds like something that one would expect to see being served at Luchow's.


----------



## garlicjosh (Apr 5, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> In place of 3/4 cup dry white wine, you can use the  juice of 1 lemon (1 to 2 Tbs.) + 2 to 3 teaspoons of sugar + 3/4 cup of water.



agreed

or use low sodium broth

OR

use simple skip the step all together
 and simple cut up the bacon, saute to it until almost done, add it to the pizza and and let it finish cooking while baking.

I don't drink either but I still keep wine in my house simply because I cook...cooking means wine will be involved at some point and I also keep bottles of NA wine around for serving when the dish is far more sophisticated then a glass of water,tea or soda.


----------

